# Asking to add tags?



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Help, ........ When I post in the machine section and I go to submit it says I need to add tags...... I have no idea what this means.......help.

thanks


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Just add a couple of one or two word descriptives about the content of your thread.

eg. Mazzer Royal, or poor distribution

this aids the search function for anyone looking in the future


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's a thread to help you out

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22393-Correct-use-of-Tags


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Brilliant! Thank you


----------

